# Starting tied topknots...



## dazydaizee (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been letting my pup's topknot grow, mostly untouched, since I got him. I want to tie it up, but right now it seems too short and I'm not sure how to start, yet he's got fur falling down in his eyes that I'm getting so frustrated with. He's got an inverted "v" between his eyes because of too much hair in his eyes and the fact that he's still learning to sit still for his face grooming (getting much better, but I did end up shaving a bit too high and at too much of an angle previously because of his wiggliness... so it's still growing in).
I'm really not concerned about him being perfect now, just trying to get him used to the grooming process, which is going very well. He let me do face, feet, tail, and sanitary today, so he is definitely improving! So I'm wondering how to start tying up the topknot to get him used to it and keep the hair out of his eyes. I'm not sure if I should just band the hair for short periods in the beginning.. and do people normally take these out for extended periods each day at home, or just ensure it's loose and comfortable enough?
I've been grooming professionally for over a year now (still plenty to learn), but unfortunately we have very few poodle clients who even have us shave feet and face, and NONE who prefer a tied topknot. They're all scissored. I do a tied topknot only on a shih tzu in full coat.. so it's a bit different and he's already full grown in...

Here are a few photos I took after I groomed him today. Don't mind that he's not stacked, fully fluff dried, and I did no scissoring today  Like I said, I'm really working to get him used to grooming and to see it as a positive thing, so I limit the amount of time he's up there and he's a VERY active dog and constantly getting filthy... so baths are very frequent and it just seems unnecessary to fully fluff dry when he's just going to have another bath in 2 days!




























Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am glad you asked this question because I am growing Millie's topknot out to be tied up as well. Having the same problem with the wispies around her eyes. It really doesn't help that the groomer shaved too high in between her eyes so I am going to have to let that grow out from scratch!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Start out with 2 little horns in front instead of one in the middle. Take the little wispies and do one little pony above each eye. This will start to get him used to it. Wrap the band about 3 times but don't make it super tight to the skin but firm enough to stay in. As his top knot grows, you can have another row behind that. Make sure the lines you make are straight lines. Use something(i use a kabob stick) to part the hair down the middle while you do two on each side. Then, behind the first 2 little horns make sure the line (part) is straight and do another pony or two. As his hair gets longer then you can just use the one in between his eyes and more on the rest of the topknot as needed(not sure if you are showing or just want a cute tied topknot). This is all info I got mostly from here. I don't have photos, but can try another way to explain if needed


----------



## dazydaizee (Nov 24, 2009)

That makes sense... Any suggestions for bands? I have a variety of different sizes and types of elastic bands, but I'm not really sure what's best to start with...

Ultimately I want to use this guy for grooming competitions, but we both have a way to go before that happens. I have plenty I still need to learn and practice, and he has plenty of training ahead of him. Also, he has to be at least a year before competing, so we're looking at a minimum of 8 months before we'd even be eligible for the first attempt. 
I just wonder what clients will think when they see little devil horns on my monster of a puppy... 


I do have a few good grooming books on poodles, but can anyone recommend a great poodle-specific book that covers some of the more modern trims along with basics like starting topknots? I like to learn as much as I can, and I'd also have fun with trying out some new trims that I haven't had the opportunity to do... so basics for a variety of cuts with some good info would be great...


----------



## Jillian (Jan 26, 2010)

Start with the really small little bands that one might use for putting yorkie hair up with...they are about the size of orthodontic bands. Two horns, like mentioned above.


----------

